# Christmas/holiday gifts for your rats?



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone have any big plans this year for their ratties? 

Christmas and my girls' birthday is within a few days of each other, so I'm trying to think of a gift that'll make 'em happy. One thought, since they love the hoods on my hoodies so much (I put one on every time I'm playing with them) is to cut one off and try to sew it in such a way that it'd hang from the side of their cage in a "realistic" fashion.

Anyone else have any big plans?


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL! Berks and I were just talking about this lastnight! I am getting little stockings for each of them and putting them on their cage.......I think they will be filled with some chews, some treats and maybe a cuddle toy! Not sure yet, I can not wait to see what everyone else is going to do.....I am sure they will have great ideas. 
The hoodie is a cute idea, I do the same thing I always put a hoodie on when I am going to hold them.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

yonksgirl said:


> I do the same thing I always put a hoodie on when I am going to hold them.


Hoodies are great... the rats seem to love them, and I don't have stress out when they "customize" them. 

"An access hole through the back? DONE! How about one at the armpit? Now you're talking!"


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

i got them stockings last year and put treats in them it was pretty cool but this year im maybe just make a bucnh of hammocks like have my parents sew together a bunch of hammocks almost like a a second level


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They got the Rat Friendly Christmas Tree last year and absolutely adored it...My tree was constantly shaking with them running through it. I even had hammocks strung up in it so they could rest


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

my boys are going to get a new bedroom as a late christmas pressie - cos i'll have the money to build it out of my wages in january but not december.

[anyone made their own rat cage? - pics]

and for christmas day they can have some of my lovely vegan christmas meal = ]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i found stockings 3 inches tall at sears and im buying them one each and hanging it in their cage in the morning before they wake up on christmas (bt of course they will be stuffed with....well...stuff, then they ar getting a new wheel and all of my wrapping paper :mrgreen:


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine are getting a Wodent Wheel! Little stockings would be cute, too, though.


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

I dont know what im gonna get my little girl... hopefully a new friend... i can pay for her, but the hard part is getting approval from my parents... *walks off thinking of ways to persuade parents...*


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

lol im planning on getting 2 female rats for Christmas! But i will have something special for them....*Starts thinking really hard*


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

austin, i think giving them a home is the best gift you could give : ) but a little extra present on the side never hurts!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> austin, i think giving them a home is the best gift you could give : ) but a little extra present on the side never hurts!


That is so true. Ha ha im going to spoil them dirty hehe


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> They got the Rat Friendly Christmas Tree last year and absolutely adored it...My tree was constantly shaking with them running through it. I even had hammocks strung up in it so they could rest


Whats the Rat Friendly Christmas Tree? 

My girls are getting a wodent whell for sure, I just have to rip out their existing wheel. *scratches head and stares at wheel some more*


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I am curious about the tree as well. I think I am going to get my ratties this
for free roam time but lil stockings sound sooo cute as well!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that looks fun mopy!!!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

yes i'm sure they will demolish it in no time. I hope I can find them for a better price online though.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I'm going to go with a furry mouse cat toy or a ferret toy I've been eyeing. And I might make a rattie clubhouse out of the boxes I get gifts in!


----------

